

Climbing the Ladder as a Developer - cliftonmckinney
http://kufikia.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/climbing-the-ladder-as-a-developer/

======
finnious
I've had a similar experience in the past where the achievement system funnels
the software developer into a management role. If management isn't the path
the maker is interested in, they quickly hit a promotion ceiling.

------
mhoffmeyer
You make excellent points. As a career startup guy and now a CEO who is also
lead engineer, I think part of what keeps me in the startup scene is that I
get to do both at the same time.

